# Romney says US is less safe now



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Criticizes Obama in speech to NRA*








Mitt Romney spoke at the National Rifle Association meeting yesterday in Phoenix. The former Massachusetts governor said the United States is more vulnerable to terrorist attacks. (Christian Petersen/Getty Images)

By Sasha Issenberg

Globe Correspondent / May 16, 2009

PHOENIX - Former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney joined Bush administration officials, including the former vice president, Dick Cheney, yesterday in arguing that President Obama's approach to combating terrorism had left the country less safe.

Discuss*COMMENTS (18)*

"It's the very kind of thinking that left America vulnerable to the attacks of Sept. 11th," Romney told the National Rifle Association's annual gathering. "And the approval of left-wing law professors and editorial boards won't be worth much if this country lets down its guard and suffers an attack."

Even while declaring an end to interrogation practices he calls "torture," Obama has alienated many in his own party with a cautious approach to the issue. He has rebuffed calls to investigate Bush administration policymakers and release photographs that military leaders have said would be unnecessarily provocative.

Yesterday, the White House announced it would resume the use of military commissions to try those in American custody, a practice that Obama had criticized as a candidate.

"I'm glad he's continuing to hold military tribunals for terrorists," said Romney, who also said he approved of Obama's hawkish approach to ongoing wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. "In fact, whenever he adopts the policies of John McCain and George W. Bush like this, I'm glad."

Romney, who ran for president in 2008, was the closing speaker on an agenda that included Republican National Committee chairman Michael Steele and McCain, last year's Republican presidential nominee. The stop was Romney's latest on a circuit of conservative interest groups that many Republicans see as the opening lap in a prospective 2012 campaign.

Despite Romney's solidarity with their priorities, gun owners were slow to rally behind him as a candidate. Romney joined the National Rifle Association only shortly before becoming a national candidate and did not own a gun. He reluctantly acknowledged that he had only been hunting twice in his life and had focused on prey such as rodents and rabbits. "Small varmints, if you will," he said then.

Yesterday Romney was warmly received as he paid tribute to gun rights. Most of his speech, however, was devoted to the day's broadest critique of a Democratic agenda he said amounted to "the greatest federal power-grab in American history."

Romney took issue with Obama's plans to change the healthcare system, which is based partially on the plan Romney helped enact in Massachusetts: mandating that citizens carry insurance.

"The best path to healthcare reform is to let the American people make their own decisions, not have those decisions forced on them by government," Romney said. "Let Washington choose the stamps for the Post Office, but let the American people choose who we want for our doctor."

Romney says US is less safe now - The Boston Globe


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He won't quietly go away. GOOD. The more he's in the spotlight, no matter how small that particular spotlight might be, the better. Keep his name out there!

2012 is a LONG way off, but not THAT long.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Am I the only one here that thinks it is ironic Romney is going along with the gun agenda, but he was the Governor of one of the most anti-gun states in the country for four years?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

No Frank it's not ironic that you too notice Romney will say anything to try and get himself elected to higher office. I have voted Republican and have registered as such but I'd never support this idiot for any office and neither will most voters I know. If the Republican Party falls for his lines it will be one more nail in the coffin. Certainly we can come up with some candidates who won't waffle on what day it is. If not, the shift to a one party system will continue.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Mitt, but Obamatells us theres nothing toworry about. That's why he is taking our guns.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Again....ladies and gentleman. I would like to announce my run for presidency. You're just gonna have to write me in. I am a true conservative.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kttref said:


> Again....ladies and gentleman. I would like to announce my run for presidency. You're just gonna have to write me in. I am a true conservative.


Last time I checked, you were better looking than Sarah Palin, too.

Do you hunt moose?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

frank said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks it is ironic Romney is going along with the gun agenda, but he was the Governor of one of the most anti-gun states in the country for four years?


You have to give him at least a little credit.

He was a Republican governor that made it in this liberal state.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

94c said:


> You have to give him at least a little credit.
> 
> He was a Republican governor that made it in this liberal state.


And it was Ed King (a closeted Republican at the time he was Governor) who came up with the Make It In Massachusetts catchphrase!


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

This article could be titled "Bin Laden says US is less safe now" and Oholes would still not care.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> And it was Ed King (a closeted Republican at the time he was Governor) who came up with the Make It In Massachusetts catchphrase!


Funny...I was searching online for that bumper sticker a few days ago! The only one I could find had the copy function disabled.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Funny...I was searching online for that bumper sticker a few days ago! The only one I could find had the copy function disabled.


It's a little ragged looking Sine, but it was worth a shot...
You can download this jpg.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

frank said:


> Last time I checked, you were better looking than Sarah Palin, too.
> 
> Do you hunt moose?


No ,she just has a moose knuckle!! \\/


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

94c said:


> You have to give him at least a little credit.
> 
> He was a Republican governor that made it in this liberal state.


He also saved the Quinn Bill at the time.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> It's a little ragged looking Sine, but it was worth a shot...
> You can download this jpg.


That's the one I just tried to copy. I didn't try to save it first...thanks!



Delta784 said:


> He also saved the Quinn Bill at the time.


He gave the MSP a decent contract, 3 new classes, and endorsed a policy using Troopers to enforce immigration laws (which subsequently was sacked by our current governor).


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

At the time I didn't think he had done much but then as he was running for President I realized that much of what he hadn't done, he had tried to do but got the old end block by our beloved legislature. I also started to review what he HAD done and felt that, all in all, I liked the guy more than I had at first realized.

Perfect? Nah, but when it was coming down to the wire, he was my favorite choice and in hindsight, not a bad governor over all. No Ed King though. That guy will be my favorite until his clone comes along and I'll freely admit, I cannot list his accomplishments. I just recall that he impressed me at the time and I liked his style, even with all the crap about lobster dinners.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## RainMan77 (May 23, 2009)

"The best path to healthcare reform is to let the American people make their own decisions, not have those decisions forced on them by government," Romney said. "Let Washington choose the stamps for the Post Office, but let the American people choose who we want for our doctor."

I love this quote at the end. Why is MA forcing citizens to get health insurance?? Just to get ripped off by insurance companies. It should be the people's choice.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RainMan77 said:


> "The best path to healthcare reform is to let the American people make their own decisions, not have those decisions forced on them by government," Romney said. "Let Washington choose the stamps for the Post Office, but let the American people choose who we want for our doctor."
> 
> I love this quote at the end. Why is MA forcing citizens to get health insurance?? Just to get ripped off by insurance companies. It should be the people's choice.


As I see it, if someone has health insurance, they're paying part of the freight when they get the sniffles. If they CHOOSE not to have any, we're ALL paying the freight when they get the sniffles.


----------



## RainMan77 (May 23, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> As I see it, if someone has health insurance, they're paying part of the freight when they get the sniffles. If they CHOOSE not to have any, we're ALL paying the freight when they get the sniffles.


But why would they be going to the doctor just for the sniffles?? Most people without insurance wouldnt go just for the sniffles. But those with insurance would, which just increases the rates for everyone.


----------

